# Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (31-16) vs Sacramento Kings (32-16)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>

I was just putting this up early


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

With the Kings comming off, hopely, a tough game with Seattle, and the Mavs having a few days to prepare, I think this game sets up well for them. 

Dallals: 113
Kings: 102


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Key matchup

Mike Bibby vs. Jason Terry: As Dallas fans know all too well, Bibby has thrived against the Mavericks. But he was only 2-for-8 in an opening loss this season. He was averaging 28.8 points a game in February going into Thursday's game with Seattle. Terry led the Mavericks with 25 points against Chicago and has averaged 7.3 assists in the last eight games.
About the Mavericks

On the mend: Guard Marquis Daniels made a brief appearance at the Mavericks' practice facility Thursday, a week after his appendectomy. Coach Don Nelson said he's sidelined for at least the next four games. "I saw him and he was pretty sore," Nelson said. "He was moving about like I was moving. He said, 'Now I know what it's like to be old.' "

Briefly: Nelson called the Mavericks' four-game road trip the start of "our toughest part of the season" and said he would use the bench more. ... The trip began inauspiciously. The team flight to Sacramento was delayed for 30 minutes Thursday after a delivery truck damaged the plane's nose.
About the Kings

League punishment: Center Brad Miller missed Thursday's game with Seattle, serving a one-game suspension. He threw his headband and sweatband after a 125-123 home loss Tuesday to Phoenix. Three other Kings – Mike Bibby ($15,000), Cuttino Mobley ($15,000) and Chris Webber ($10,000) – were fined for comments or actions after the game.

Briefly: Webber became the first Sacramento King to post back-to-back triple doubles, recording the efforts against Portland (Feb. 5) and Phoenix (Feb. 8).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dallas (31-16) at Sacramento (32-16) 10:30 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings hope to avoid their first four-game losing streak of the season Friday when they host the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> The Kings absorbed another tough loss Thursday, a 115-107 setback in Seattle in which it squandered a five-point lead in the fourth quarter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Mavericks: 110
Sacramento Kings: 107

Michael Finley: 32 points


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This will be a real test. I think the key matchup is Teryr vs. Bibby. Not so much Terry offensively, but we have to stop Bibby. He's been playing great lately. If we hold him par, around 18 points, we'll be doing well, but if he blows up for another near triple double, the Kings likely have it in the bag.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Looked like it was going to be ugly early, but we're making it a game.

39-37 Kings


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we got away with a huge 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, Jason! After the big block by Damp, Terry took it down and got the and1. 

115-113 

EDIT: Uh oh, it's goaltending. I guess this would invalidate the other 47 minutes we played on the Kings board.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah we did. big time... the nba needs to work on consistency in the nba amongst the refs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow. we got away with that one. that was an obvious goaltend


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's it! 115-113 Mavericks!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> Yeah, Jason! After the big block by Damp, Terry took it down and got the and1.
> 
> 115-113
> ...


we would be pissed if the roles where reversed...


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grinning:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Nevertheless. It was a HUGE win for us considering what lies ahead in the coming days for Dallas and with Houston catching up to us.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> we would be pissed if the roles where reversed...




WHO CARES WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NastyN44</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true...hope the Karma doesnt come back to bite us in the ***...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> we would be pissed if the roles where reversed...


Yeah, you're right. I'll take that last comment back, I was in the heat of the moment. It was a good game, a shame it had to end like it did.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Fun game...I only wish the players could have decided the outcome:sigh:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It was a great game. Could have been the best of the season. But now we have to talk about the no call to only remember this game. Cryin shame.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE

Kings 113 - *115 Mavs*

*Dirk 27pts 7rbs 7assts*

Bibby 24pts 6rbs 4assts


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yahoo! Game Story 

This is a game they thought they had when Cuttino Mobley drove to the basket with 27.7 seconds to go and a one-point lead. Erick Dampier came over and blocked Mobley's shot after it hit the backboard, but the ball did not appear to be on its way down yet. 

The Kings pleaded for a goaltending call that never came. It was similar to Tuesday night's loss to Phoenix when Amare Stoudemire blocked Brad Miller's shot with less than a second to go to preserve a two-point win. 

Kings coach Rick Adelman screamed ``Not again!'' and owners Gavin and Joe Maloof pointed to video board to no avail. Noted referee heckler and Mavericks owner Mark Cuban smirked during the argument. 

Terry scored on a driving layup on the other end and was fouled by Chris Webber. He converted the free throw to make it 115-113, and Mike Bibby missed a 3-pointer at the buzzer for the Kings. 

Mobley had to be held back from going after the officials by Miller after the game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Controversy aside, Finley did have a pretty good bounceback game. 19 points on 8-15 shooting, 6 rebounds to silence the critics.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

SACRAMENTO, Calif. – The Mavericks couldn't have written a better script for starting their toughest road trip of the season.

Jason Terry lofted in an off-balance, high-arching layup over fouling Chris Webber and converted a three-point play with 12.6 seconds left to deliver a wild 115-113 victory over the Sacramento Kings Friday night at Arco Arena.

"We finally got one to go our way," Terry said. "This is a rivalry right here. And this is a big lift for us."

The Mavericks survived a defensive foul-up when they missed an assignment and Mike Bibby got free for a 3-point try at the buzzer. But the guard who had 25 points and has broken the Mavericks' hearts so many times in the past clanked it off the rim just before the buzzer sounded.

Moments earlier, Cuttino Mobley had his drive to the basket rejected by Erick Dampier. The Kings cried for a goaltending call, but none came.

"It goes down in the book as a good block," Dampier said. "He left it up there high and I just went and got it. It's a great win for us."

Josh Howard, largely responsible for holding high-scoring Peja Stojakovic to nine points, said of the block: "(Stuff) happens. It's gone against us before."

The Kings had lost the night before in Seattle, but came home with plenty in their tank. Neither team led by more than six points after the first six minutes of the racehorse game.

"What a game," coach Don Nelson said. "I would have been proud of my team, win or lose. We were fortunate at the end. Bibby got free and missed a wide-open shot, which he doesn't usually do.

"We call that dodging a bullet."

The Mavericks got 27 points from Dirk Nowitzki as six players reached double figures, including Jerry Stackhouse, who returned from a strained groin muscle to lead the bench brigade with 14 points.

"It was just a great win for us," Nowitzki said. "We're having to grind games out on the road now and this was just what we needed."

The Mavericks' road trip continues Sunday at Seattle.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Great game (escape) in Sac-Town. I have to admit that Fin-dog steped up, but ecspected him to after Nelson lit a fire under him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game Pics...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Credit where it's due:* Don Nelson has resumed coaching, but Avery Johnson still has plenty of input, including the final play against Sacramento on Friday.

"That was Avery's call," Nelson said. "We ran that play the time before and Dirk [Nowitzki] threw up an airball. Avery wanted to run it again, and it was well-executed."

*Under the radar:* When 228 points are scored during a regulation game, you would think the defense mostly rested. Not true. Josh Howard was primarily responsible for 20-point Kings scorer Peja Stojakovic getting only nine.

"Anytime you hold Stojakovic under 10 points, somebody did a heck of a job," Don Nelson said.

Said Howard: "He only had six points until he hit that 3-pointer [with 4:01 left]. I tried to make sure I disturbed him on every shot."

*Bench lauded:* With Jerry Stackhouse back, the rest of the reserves also stepped up against the Kings. Alan Henderson had six rebounds and Darrell Armstrong had four points, six assists and three rebounds in 18 minutes.

"We had a good meeting with the second unit, and with me being a backup most of my career, I know what Nellie's looking for," Armstrong said. "We don't have the talent of the first team, but we can have more energy than them."

The play of the bench is going to be key for the Mavericks, who play seven of their next 10 on the road.

"You can't play five or six guys as many minutes as I've been playing them," Don Nelson said, "and have anything left for the playoffs."


----------

